# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  qml چيست؟

## مهران عارفخانی

سلام به همگی 
من تو اینترنت مطالبی زیادی در مورد qmlوخوندم ولی قانع نشدم هر کس که اطلاعات کافی داره خواهشا یک معرفی از فواید این زبان و ارتباطش با سکریپت نویسی رو بگه ضمنا چرا تو helpنمی تونم qtquickرو پیدا کنم 
ممنون

----------


## حامد مصافی

در مورد چه چیزی قانع نشدید؟در qtdemo نمونه‌های ساخته شده رو ببینید.سری به اینجا بزنیداگر همچنان اشکالی در کار بود دقیقا بفرمائید مشکل چیست!

----------


## ali.asady

خودمونیم ها اصلاْ معلوم نیست کی به کیه یکی نوکیا زبان اسکریپتی داره یکی میکروسافت
یکی اسمش qml  یکی wpf  حالا کدوم اول اومد و بعدی کدوم؟ 
 کی از کی تکنولوژی رو کش میره  خدا عالمه

----------


## حامد مصافی

جهان داره به این سمت میره، اولین هم شرکت معظم ادوب بود که با تلفیق فلش، flex، air و ... محیطی برای ساخته برنامه‌های با رابط گرافیکی پیشرفته عرضه کرد اما به دلیل محدودیت‌ها رشد چندانی نکرد و مایکروسافت مصمم است با silverlight و wpf آن را شکست دهد. qml نوکیا به گستردگی آنها نیست -چون برخلاف آنها در پلتفرم بومی اجرا می‌شود و در وب قابل استفاده نیست- اما برای دسکتاپ و موبایل در کنار کیوت انتخاب خوبی است.

----------


## complexcoding

> در مورد چه چیزی قانع نشدید؟در qtdemo نمونه‌های ساخته شده رو ببینید.سری به اینجا بزنیداگر همچنان اشکالی در کار بود دقیقا بفرمائید مشکل چیست!


خدا لعنت کنه این استکبار جهانی رو که ما نخبه ها رو تحریم علمی کرده و نمی ذاره اختراعات جدید کنیم :لبخند گشاده!: 
سایت بسته هست!

----------

